# Madrid region (Spain), not the city



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The region of Madrid (Comunidad Autónoma de Madrid) is an area located at the centre of Spain. Although Madrid is the main and most important city, there are 3 World Heritage Sites of the UNESCO and with very variated landscapes.

*Carabaña* is a little 2.000 inhabitants village at the southeast,50 km away from Madrid city, close to Guadalajara province.










It was famous at the 19th and early 20th century thanks to its water, wich have healthful properties (laxative properties in fact :lol. Old bottle.










The bottle factory, industrial architecture of 1892. Pic by el carpintero, from foro-ciudad.











Balneario de Carabaña (26) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

But this is just one of many buildings of a big complex designed by the business magnate Ruperto Jacinto Chávarri. The main gate.


Balneario de Carabaña (1) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Powerhouse, made to give electricity to the complex, that includes a spa.


Balneario de Carabaña (11) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Balneario de Carabaña (3) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Balneario de Carabaña (4) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

It has been reconverted into a restaurant and museum, there are old engine machines at the zone.


Balneario de Carabaña (5) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Balneario de Carabaña (6) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Balneario de Carabaña (7) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Balneario de Carabaña (8) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Balneario de Carabaña (9) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Balneario de Carabaña (10) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The road goes on 2 km ahead to the mountain, where there are caves and the spa was installed, nowadays is still a spa and hotel.


Balneario de Carabaña (12) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

It's a modernist building, not very common style in Madrid, with neo-moorish elements.


Balneario de Carabaña (13) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Balneario de Carabaña (14) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Balneario de Carabaña (15) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Balneario de Carabaña (16) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Balneario de Carabaña (17) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Little pavilion with a a well inside.


Balneario de Carabaña (18) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Balneario de Carabaña (19) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Balneario de Carabaña (20) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Balneario de Carabaña (21) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Balneario de Carabaña (22) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

There are a lot of industrial units and buildings.


Balneario de Carabaña (23) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Balneario de Carabaña (24) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Balneario de Carabaña (25) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Carabaña* is not a monumental village, but is nice in fact.


Carabaña por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Carabaña por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The humble church, 16th century.


Carabaña por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Carabaña por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Carabaña por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Carabaña por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

In a corner of the square, there is a roman altar of the 1st century. Carabaña was in a roman path.


Carabaña por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Main square, with a 18th century fountain and the town hall.


Carabaña por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Carabaña por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

And close to it, the Virrey of America palace, a 17th century palace. Nowadays is divided into several particular houses.


Carabaña por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Carabaña por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Carabaña por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from the region of Madrid


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Rascafría* is a town 90 km north from Madrid, in the border with Segovia province.










But I bring the Royal Monastery of Santa María del Paular, a big complex built since 1390.











El Paular de Rascafría (1) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (6) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Main door of the church. Late 15th century, Juan Guas style (architect from Toledo).


El Paular de Rascafría (7) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (8) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The church was built at late 15th century, but was really changed at the 18th century. But the most important elements are from that late gothic style. Iron gate, 1500.


El Paular de Rascafría (13) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (17) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (16) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (18) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The great altarpiece and the choir.


El Paular de Rascafría (19) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The choir, made in 1526.


El Paular de Rascafría (21) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (23) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The altarpiece is the most important piece of art in the monastery. It was made in alabaster and painted, it was made in 1475-1490.


El Paular de Rascafría (24) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (25) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (29) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (32) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (34) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (37) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Baroque chapter house, 1672.


El Paular de Rascafría (38) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (40) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (41) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Behind the altarpiece, there is the tabernacle, a baroque chapel made in 1728.


El Paular de Rascafría (43) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (45) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (46) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (49) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (50) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (53) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The baroque sacristy.


El Paular de Rascafría (55) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The medieval refectory, where the monks have lunch and dinner. 15th century gothic room.


El Paular de Rascafría (56) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

In every refectory there is a gothic pulpit, because at the same time the monks ate, one of them read the Bible.


El Paular de Rascafría (57) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (58) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

A little cloister, 18th century, with typical tiles from Talavera de la Reina.


El Paular de Rascafría (65) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (64) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Fountain.


El Paular de Rascafría (66) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

This is the last and most important of the 4 cloisters, made by Juan Guas in 1484-1486. 


El Paular de Rascafría (67) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (68) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (69) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (72) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (73) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

In 2011 they put back the original pictures.




















El Paular de Rascafría (77) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (79) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

That was the end of the visit in the monastery, but there are more buildings in the complex. This is the Chain court.


El Paular de Rascafría (80) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Montserrat chapel, it was the chapel of the royal palace, 14th century.


El Paular de Rascafría (82) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The palace of the kings of Castilla, late 15th century.


El Paular de Rascafría (85) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (86) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (87) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (88) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Nowadays is a Sheraton hotel.


El Paular de Rascafría (89) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


El Paular de Rascafría (90) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

End of el Paular.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Buitrago del Lozoya* is one of the most beautiful villages of Madrid, with a complete medieval wall, 75 km north from Madrid.










But in a forgiven forest, a couple kms away there is an abandoned palace. It's a late renaissance palace inspired in Palladio and made for the Mendoza family, duques del Infantado. A contryside little palace to have parties, haunting activities, fishing...

It's completely forgiven and abandoned. The circular structure is the best preserved.


01-Casa del Bosque (1) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

View from the garden, the private part of the house inside a wall.


01-Casa del Bosque (3)b por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The fountain of the wall is almost buried.


01-Casa del Bosque (4) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

There are only bad plants and pine trees in the old garden.


01-Casa del Bosque (4)c por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


01-Casa del Bosque (27) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The "rotonda" from other point of view.


01-Casa del Bosque (5) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The lateral structures have disappeared.


01-Casa del Bosque (9) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Inside.


01-Casa del Bosque (10) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Heraldic.


01-Casa del Bosque (13)b por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


01-Casa del Bosque (14) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

01-Casa del Bosque (17) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


01-Casa del Bosque (15) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The stairs.


01-Casa del Bosque (21) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Main entry to the palace.


01-Casa del Bosque (25) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


01-Casa del Bosque (26) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The end... by now


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Going to the Casa del Bosque ("Forest house", I saw several remains from the spanish Civil War (1936-1939). This was a strategic place, because the faction who controled the zone, could cut the water supply of the city of Madrid. A trench.


Trincheras en Gandullas por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

A machine gun nest.


Nido de ametralladora en Gandullas por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Just a few netres away there is a big satellite station.


Antenas Gandullas 3 por Alvaro Valle Guerra, en Flickr


IMG_6382 por Miquel Lleixà Mora, en Flickr


IMG_6396 por Miquel Lleixà Mora, en Flickr

*Gandullas* church, rebuilt after the Civil War. 90 people live in Gandullas.











IMG_6389 por Miquel Lleixà Mora, en Flickr

From the Casa del Bosque you can see also the Puentes Viejas reservoir (the meaning of Puentes Viejas is "Old bridges")


IMG_6243 por Miquel Lleixà Mora, en Flickr


Buitrago de Lozoya 08912062013 por jcbm39, en Flickr


embalse de Puentes Viejas por Mike Slichenmyer, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

In the Sierra Norte too (the north part of Madrid, a mountains area) there is *Bustarviejo*, 60 km away from Madrid. It's 1.222 metres high, 2.260 inhabitants.










It's located into a valley, surrounded by 1.800 metres high mountains.


Panorama_Bustarviejo por brugorraizfj, en Flickr


Bustarviejo Panorama 2 por FOXTROT SIERRA, en Flickr

The fortified church, 14th-15th century.


Bustarviejo (7) (Copiar) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Bustarviejo (4) (Copiar) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The square is also a bullring. The town hall (1770) at the other side.


Plaza Mayor y de toros por miguelcharrito, en Flickr


Bustarviejo (6) (Copiar) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Little 18th century fountain.


Bustarviejo (17) (Copiar) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

In the road from Bustarviejo to Miraflores de la Sierra, there is a mountain way to an old silver mine. You can see the tower, built in 1660.


Bustarviejo (13) (Copiar) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Bustarviejo (12) (Copiar) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Pics inside the mine in this link.

http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=bustarviejo mina

But there's another special place out of the village, walking along the railway. Train station.


Estación de Bustarviejo por agsfoto, en Flickr

There is an abbandoned jail that was occupied by political prisioners, enemies of Franco, just after the spanish Civil War (1936-1939). They were forced in 1944-1952 to build the railway, the train station, two tunnels, a viaduct...


Talgo Madrid Chamartín-Bilbao Abando en el Viaducto de Bustarviejo (Madrid) por jiesnarr, en Flickr


04-Cárcel de Bustarviejo (1) (Copiar) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

I'm sure life wasn't easy. In winter the temperatures are very low, usually under zero and snowy.


04-Cárcel de Bustarviejo (2) (Copiar) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


04-Cárcel de Bustarviejo (5) (Copiar) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

In this jail lived 100 political prisoners. 


04-Cárcel de Bustarviejo (6) (Copiar) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


04-Cárcel de Bustarviejo (7) (Copiar) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


04-Cárcel de Bustarviejo (10) (Copiar) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


04-Cárcel de Bustarviejo (11) (Copiar) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice mix of antiquity (that those buildings and churches) and modernity machines and wind turbines..
the church's interior is quite impressive.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot madonnagirl


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Venturada* is another village in the north mountains.










One of the villages of the less beautiful part of the Madrid mountains... very humble church, 13th century.


Venturada (1) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Venturada (3) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

This is very typical in the zone villages, it's a horseshoeing frame, built by the municipality to be used by everybody.


Venturada (5) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Venturada (7) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

And close to the village, in the highest mount, there is an islamic tower built in the 9th-10th century.


Atalaya de Venturada (1) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Atalaya de Venturada (2) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Atalaya de Venturada (3) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Atalaya de Venturada por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

And now I'll show you Móstoles sur, the new part of the city, with social housing as well as private building.


Ensanche de Móstoles Sur por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Ensanche de Móstoles Sur por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Ensanche de Móstoles Sur por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Ensanche de Móstoles Sur por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Ensanche de Móstoles Sur por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Ensanche de Móstoles Sur por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Ensanche de Móstoles Sur por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Ensanche de Móstoles Sur por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The new icon of Móstoles Sur is the Plaza del Sol (Sun square), that pretends to be the centre of this part of the city.


Hemiciclo Solar de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Hemiciclo solar building.


Hemiciclo Solar de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

And freedom monument, made in 2008 in conmemoration of the 2nd century aniversary of the spanish Independence War.


Monumento a la Libertad por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Hemiciclo Solar de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Monumento a la Libertad por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Monumento a la Libertad por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Monumento a la Libertad por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Hemiciclo Solar de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice shots showing a lot of variety. Very modern and colourful too.


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Very unique and colourful designs for public housing.

I noticed that there aren't many at-grade apartments and if there are, they are recessed, fenced off or do not provide direct access or overlook. Is that on purpose?


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ The street level spaces are mainly thought to be for commercial use, they try to avoid (not always successfully) the construction of malls and the excesive use of the car. Another purpose is that this new neighborhoods get the interaction between the new inhabitants and to be also more eco friendly.

But they are so new that it will take some time before they achieve that, now the first commerces are always a bar, a pharmacy, a bakery, a kiosk, a bank office and a chinese store. (this apllies to all new neighborhoods in Spain). Some times the sreet level space is also used for apartments for people with mobility problems.

And the at grade apartments usually tend to be fenced for security and privacy, it is not like a being in a village; even though the criminality in Madrid is quite low, it is a big metropolis and is better to take some protection.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

One of my first backpack-trips was in this region. Had a nice time and weather was perfect in september. Great thread!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Benonie!
As Filandon says, most new neighbourhoods have shops in the street level, but... not in the case of this Móstoles Sur, I didn't see almost any shop or the room for a shop... most of the buildings were fenced.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Plaza del Sol en Móstoles Sur por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

This building doesn't look great... little low cost cubicles.


Ensanche de Móstoles Sur por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Private housing, more simple architecture than the public one. 


Ensanche de Móstoles Sur por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Ensanche de Móstoles Sur por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

A little building, office of the social service of Móstoles Sur.


Sede de los Servicios Sociales de Móstoles Sur por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Sede de los Servicios Sociales de Móstoles Sur por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Sede de los Servicios Sociales de Móstoles Sur por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Plaza del Sol en Móstoles Sur por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Render of the new sport centre.


Polideportivo Andrés Torrejón en Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

And the works.


Polideportivo Andrés Torrejón en Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

And that sport centre is in the Iker Casillas avenue, the Real Madrid F.C. goalkeeper was born in Móstoles. When Zidane, Beckham, Ronaldo and Figo played for Real Madrid, he said "I'm not galactic, I'm from Móstoles".


Avenida Iker Casillas de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Liana park, the biggest city public park.


Parque Liana de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Parque Liana de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Parque Liana de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Parque Liana de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Parque Liana de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Parque Liana de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I showed you the newest part of Móstoles, but there is a historic side. This little pavilion was a waterwheel in the 18th century, a blood waterwheel. That means it moved with the help of a donkey.


Templete de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

18th century hermitage.


Ermita de Nuestra Sra de los Satos por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

And Pradillo square, the most famous in Móstoles. This fountain was made in 1852.


Fuente de los Peces por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Famous writters.


Plaza de Pradillo en Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

And this is Andrés Torrejón memorial, made in 1908, in the 100 aniversary of the Independence War against Napoleón. The french army entered in Spain as friends, and the 2 of may of 1808, the people started fighting against them, a popular war against a whole empire. Andrés Torrejón was the mayor of Móstoles, the first one who signed a text asking to all the spanish to fight against the french, following the example of Madrid.


Monumento a Andrés Torrejón por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Monumento a Andrés Torrejón por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The town hall.


Móstoles (13) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The old school, 1883.


Móstoles (15) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The church preserves the tower and the apse, both mudéjar style of 13th century.


Iglesia de la Asunción de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Iglesia de la Asunción de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Iglesia de la Asunción de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Cultural centre.


Centro cultural Villa de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

2008 was an important year in Móstoles, because it was the 200 aniversary of the Independence War, so several new buildings were inaugurated. This is the Woman Institute.


Instituto de la Mujer de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Instituto de la Mujer de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Instituto de la Mujer de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Instituto de la Mujer de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Instituto de la Mujer de Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

The Madrid region is very interesting - I really liked driving out through the country to Segovia and Toledo. I also enjoyed the suburbs of Madrid around "El Mirador" and the "Telefonica" fortress


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks paul and intervention! kay:
One of the most important things to me about living in Madrid is that I can go to Segovia and Toledo in just an hour (or less in high speed train) :lol:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The Museum of Móstoles city, in an early 20th century industrial building.


Museo de la Ciudad (Móstoles) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Old pics of Móstoles.


Museo de la Ciudad (Móstoles) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Museo de la Ciudad (Móstoles) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Demography increasement in Móstoles.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

A model of the village in 1858.


Museo de la Ciudad (Móstoles) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Museo de la Ciudad (Móstoles) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

And this is Andrés Torrejón museum, in the house where he lived. 


Casa museo de Andrés Torrejón en Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

"Here lived and died Andrés Torrejón, mayor of this village, who adviced the first of spanish Independence war".


Casa museo de Andrés Torrejón en Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Casa museo de Andrés Torrejón en Móstoles por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

And this is CA2M, 2 of May Art Centre (it's also a words game, CAM is Comunidad Autónoma de Madrid), with actual art works.


Centro de Arte 2 de Mayo por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

It uses the structure of an old house.


Centro de Arte 2 de Mayo por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

And I finish my trip to Móstoles with this park, with a public library and the court.


Parque Cuartel Huerta por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Rivas Vaciamadrid*, 17 km south east from Madrid. Although the village is already new, there are old ruins.










This is Miralrío archeological area, where is a house of the carpetanos culture, 4th-2nd century B.C.


Casa carpetana en Rivas Vaciamadrid por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

It's obviously not an important site, but it has been very well recreated.


Casa carpetana en Rivas Vaciamadrid por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Reconstruction of the house.


Casa carpetana en Rivas Vaciamadrid por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Inside, pic from parquelineal.es


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great photo tour of the surrounding areas of Madrid. It's interesting to see what Mostoles looks like having met a number of people from there in my time living in Madrid. I think the furthest I went out to the south was Leganes.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

You should have gone to Aranjuez or Chinchón!


----------



## Patryk (Mar 10, 2007)

Madrid is preety. My favourite city in Europe, and one of my favourites in the world!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words Patryk!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

In Rivas municipality it's located part of a natural park known as Southeast Regional Park (Parque Regional del Sureste), one of the 3 with this distinctive in Madrid region. It's in the Jarama-Manzanares rivers confluence.










There are over 15 little lakes, some of them really recent, 20 years more or less. That's because there were quarries, and they dug so deep, they broke the freatic level, so the underground water appeared. And after the water, the life.


Laguna del Campillo (6) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Laguna del Campillo (5) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

And I had a surprise! This is Arganda train, an old train that was famous in Madrid because it was veery slooow (20 km/h). They have rehabilitated it as a touristic train, with a german machine of 1925.


Laguna del Campillo (7) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

La locomotora marcha atrás porque hay una sola vía.


Laguna del Campillo (8) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Laguna del Campillo (9) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Laguna del Campillo (10) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Laguna del Campillo (11) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Laguna del Campillo (12) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Laguna del Campillo (13) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Laguna del Campillo (14) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Looks like a spaghetti western!


Laguna del Campillo (17) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The ferroviary bridge going to Arganda.


Laguna del Campillo (21) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Laguna del Campillo (23) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Jarama river at right.


Laguna del Campillo (25) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Laguna del Campillo (34) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The iron bridge.


Laguna del Campillo (29) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Laguna del Campillo (32) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Laguna del Campillo (33) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

And we crossed because there were bunkers and other ruins of the spanish Civil War (1936-1939), the Jarama battle happened here and 7.000 fascist soldiers and 11.000 republican soldiers died in 20 days.


Laguna del Campillo (36) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Laguna del Campillo (37) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Laguna del Campillo (40) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Jara river, going back to the car.


Laguna del Campillo (44) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Laguna del Campillo (46) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Guadalix de la Sierra* is a little village in the mountains (6.000 inhabitants) famous due to two things. One is the Big Brother Spain house, located here... 










And the other is the location of a spanish classic movie, *Bienvenido Mr. Marshall*, by Luis García Berlanga. Mr. Marshall memorial. 









http://www.quetiempo.es/fotos-de-madrid/navalafuente.htm

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0045554/

The town square.


Padu & Ablk - Plaza Consistorial (Guadalix de la sierra) por Padu-Madrid, en Flickr
The leading roles of the movie.


Guadalix de la Sierra por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The town hall.


Guadalix de la Sierra por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

José Isbert, the actor who played the role of major.


Guadalix de la Sierra por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The church, late gothic of the ages of Isabel the catholic queen.


Guadalix de la Sierra por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Guadalix de la Sierra por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Guadalix de la Sierra por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Guadalix de la Sierra por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

buho said:


> You should have gone to Aranjuez or Chinchón!


Sorry, I meant on that side of Madrid. Yes, I've been to both Aranjuez and Chinchón, on the same day I think.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ That's great! kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The landscapes around Guadalix.


Guadalix y Miraflores (Madrid) por angelito10, en Flickr


Guadalix de la Sierra por javiermoon, en Flickr


Guadalix de la Sierra por javiermoon, en Flickr

Pantano de Guadalix.


Pantano Guadalix por Sebas Calle, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

One of the most special villages near Madrid is *Nuevo Baztán*, 50 km east from Madrid. There are 6.000 people living here, but only 300 in the old village, the others live in residential areas around it.










Nuevo Baztán was a village conceived by the nobile Juan de Goyeneche and the architect José Benito de Churriguera, and they created a new village in 1709. The idea was to make an industrial village, and get a big production of glass and other manufactures.
The urbanistic project had a palace, 3 squares around it, the houses of the workers... the buildings have the same height, straight streets... baroque urbanism.










The Plaza Mayor, with the palace and the church.


Nuevo Baztán (1) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Nuevo Baztán (2) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Nuevo Baztán (3) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Nuevo Baztán (5) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The palace and the church are together. This is the church.


Nuevo Baztán (7) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Nuevo Baztán (9) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Nuevo Baztán (10) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Nuevo Baztán (11) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Nuevo Baztán (12) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Inside the church.


Nuevo Baztán 04301112014 por jcbm39, en Flickr


Nuevo Baztán 03701112014 por jcbm39, en Flickr

The palace have been abbandoned for decades, now it's beginning the restoration.


Nuevo Baztán (13) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The staircase.


Nuevo Baztán (15) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The courtyard.


Nuevo Baztán (17) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

In the main square, a baroque fountain.


Nuevo Baztán (22) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The administration house. Nuevo Baztán had originally 80 buildings, 78 of them are already preserved. It's a little baroque village still now.


Nuevo Baztán (20) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Nuevo Baztán (23) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The old wine cellar, beside the palace. Nowadays it's a little museum with models of the city, an explanation video, old objects made in the factories...


Nuevo Baztán (27) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Goyeneche sculpture, the founder of Nuevo Baztán.


Nuevo Baztán (28) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Nuevo Baztán 06301112014 por jcbm39, en Flickr

Between the palace and the wine cellar, one of the entries to the "Plaza de Fiestas" (Parties square).


Nuevo Baztán (29) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

In the Plaza de Fiestas were planned the big parties, like the bullfighting, while the people watched the show from the galleries.


Nuevo Baztán (32) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Nuevo Baztán (31) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Nuevo Baztán (33) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely tour of these places, buho. I haven't been to either Guadalix de la Sierra or Nuevo Baztan but they both look charming, a great scenery!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ Muchas gracias!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

There are still some arcs from the renaissance cloister, added during the 16th century.


Convento de San Antonio de la Cabrera por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Convento de San Antonio de la Cabrera por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Convento de San Antonio de la Cabrera por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The monastery is located in a beautiful place... it has 3 fountains, and the water comes directly from the mountain. The monks still drink from it.


Convento de San Antonio de la Cabrera por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Convento de San Antonio de la Cabrera por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Convento de San Antonio de la Cabrera por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Convento de San Antonio de la Cabrera por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice updates.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you Paul!


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

lovely!


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Que maravilla de thread, saben como llegar al convento?
Que tan lejos esta de la capital?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks intervention, thanks christos!!



mdjg said:


> Que maravilla de thread, saben como llegar al convento?
> Que tan lejos esta de la capital?


Muchas gracias! Está a 60 km al norte, todo por autovía, por la A1 (carretera de Burgos).

http://www.conventolacabrera.es/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=47&Itemid=56

http://www.conventolacabrera.es/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=49&Itemid=58


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Buitrago del Lozoya* is 74 km north from Madrid, one of the most beautifuls villages in the area, and with a complete medieval wall. 2.000 inhabitants.










Aereal view. The wall is 800 metres long, and is surrounded by Lozoya river. Close to the river the wall is 6 metres tall, meanwhile the most exposed part of the city is taller and stronger, 9-16 metres tall. The origin was the moorish village, but the wall was completely modified in 11th-14th centuries.


Buitrago de Lozoya por manutorre, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The Arrabal bridge was built in the 15th century, connecting the walled city with an outwall suburb (Arrabal = suburb).


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago de lozoya por * Cristina Capitán *, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Arrabal gate.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Most of the houses aren't old, but fortunately they fix.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates once again


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you christos!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

In one of the weakest parts of the walls, there is the alcázar (arab word for castle), 15th century, with 7 towers.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The old 15th century hospital, nowadays it's only preserved the gothic door.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Still middle ages in Buitrago. An old man is working with esparto and a knife, maybe making a basket or something similar.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The castle inside: it's used as a bullring.


Castillo de Buitrago de Lozoya por RaidersLight, en Flickr

The church Santa María del Castillo (St Mary of the Castle), gothic-mudéjar of 14th century.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

A medieval trebuchet recreation. In the highest part of the wall there are assault machines.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

One of the walls main details, it's one of the best preserved coracha walls in Europe. A coracha is a part of the wall invading the river, to protect the access to water.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The coracha from out of the wall.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow great stuff buho. Still so many places to see in the Madrid region.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you Mike!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The part of the old village not surrounded by Lozoya river, is the the best defended by the walls. San Juan arrabal, with 19th and 20th century houses.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The town hall nowadays is a Picasso museum, because Eugenio Arias was born in Buitrago de Lozoya, and he was the barber of Picasso for decades in France. When democracy finally came back to Spain, he lent 65 works of the artist that Picasso gave to him. 


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

It's not a great museum, but there are all kind of artworks: drawings, ceramics, etc.









http://www.sermadridnorte.com/notic...l-museo-picasso-de-buitrago-del-lozoya_35058/









http://www.xn--espaaescultura-tnb.es/es/museos/madrid/museo_de_picasso.html

The clock tower is the main entry to the walled village, it's a 16 metres tall tower.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

And it's probably the original gate of the muslim walled village. The entry has the shape of an elbow.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The elbow gates are an arab invention. If an army destroys the outer door, then they don't just enter in the city: there is a narrow corridor where the soldiers can't move, you can't carry a battering ram, and a rain of arrows and burning oil fall over them... and they find another fortified door.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The horseshoe arc, califal style, 10th century. 


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The tower from inside.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot christos!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The only medieval church preserved of the 3 original.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The church was finished in 1321, but the main door is a late gothic of 15th century.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The inside part was completely destroyed in the spanish Civil War, so they put a new wood roof.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

But a part is still medieval, coming from the old hospital, 15th century.


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago de Lozoya y alrededores por Jexweber.fotos, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The end of Buitrago!

Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Buitrago del Lozoya por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Patones de Arriba por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Patones de Arriba por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

I'll finish with the ruins of Virgen de la Olive hermitage, a couple kms away from the village. 13th century.


Ermita de la Oliva por EL NIÑOOO, en Flickr


Ermita Virgen de la Oliva por agsfoto, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

A small and humble village, *Villaconejos*. It's 50 km southeast from Madrid, and it's very famous here due to the watermelons.










The only memorable building is the church, 16th century.


Iglesia de Villaconejos por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Iglesia de Villaconejos por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Iglesia de Villaconejos por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Watermelons are so important for the village, that there is one in the shield. And a rabbit, Villaconejos means village of rabbits.



















And there is a memorial to watermelons... and a watermelon museum.



















Fotos del museo de http://pedro-p-v.blogspot.com.es/2012/09/primera-feria-del-melon-de-villaconejos.html

The end!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alcalá de Henares* is the third most populated, and historically the most relevant from the roman ages. It's also UNESCO World Heritage, one of the 3 of Madrid region. But today I won't show you this part, but the roman ruins.










In Alcalá there are one of the very few roman remains of Madrid. The roman city of Alcalá was called Complutum, and this building was built in 1st-3rd century a.C. It was Hyppolitus house, a young men school where they were instructed into the habits of the high class.


Casa de Hippolytus por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Casa de Hippolytus por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Casa de Hippolytus por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Frigidarium, cold water pools.


Casa de Hippolytus por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

One of the 2 pools.


Casa de Hippolytus por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Caldarium and tepidarium, hot and lukewarm water.


Casa de Hippolytus por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The bathroom, it was a social activity in the roman ages. 


Letrinas de la Casa de Hippolytus por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The house gardens, there were plants and tres from the east zone, like cedars from Libano. 


Casa de Hippolytus por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Another pool, with some wall paintings.

​
Casa de Hippolytus por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The Hippolytus mosaic is the most famous part. It's in the biggest room of the building, that was used as a hall. The mosaic was made by an african artist, probably from Tunissia.


Casa de Hippolytus por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The fishes mosaic, representing real fishes you could find in the Mediterranean sea, not only as decoration, but also to teach the students.


Casa de Hippolytus por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Casa de Hippolytus por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Casa de Hippolytus por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Casa de Hippolytus por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Casa de Hippolytus por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Casa de Hippolytus por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Casa de Hippolytus por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

In 2008 it was opened to public the roman ruins of Complutum, the old forum area, 3rd and 4th century a.C.


Yacimiento de Complutum por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Yacimiento de Complutum por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Yacimiento de Complutum por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Yacimiento de Complutum por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

​
Yacimiento de Complutum por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Yacimiento de Complutum por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Yacimiento de Complutum por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Yacimiento de Complutum por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Yacimiento de Complutum por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

​
Yacimiento de Complutum por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Yacimiento de Complutum por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Yacimiento de Complutum por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Yacimiento de Complutum por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

This is the "Curia", with the miracle wall, that was preserved into an hermitage, because according to tradition, in this place were killed the children saints Justo and Pastor in 306 a.C.


Yacimiento de Complutum por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice, great updates :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot christos! And thanks to paul62 and mb92, faithful followers of the thread!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Some art pieces from *Complutum*, exposed in the Regional Archeological Museum of Alcalá de Henares, and some in a chapel in Alcalá too. A mosaic representing the four seasons, found in the "house of Baccus". Pic from Wikipedia.










Paintings with fake architecturs, from the "house of the Griffins". Pics from Wikipedia.



















Mosaic of Achilles and Pentesilea, with Achilles fighting against the amazons. 4th century a.C. 


Mosaico de Aquiles y Pentesilea por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Pic from the museum web.










Mosaic of Leda, from the known as "house of Leda", 4th century a.C. Jupiter appears as a swan, trying to hook up with Leda, wife of the spartan King.


Mosaico de Leda por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Pic from the web museum.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The medieval and renacentist city of Alcalá de Henares was settled 1 km away from the roman Complutum, but the arab Alkal'a Nahar was placed in another location, the Alcalá hills, at the other bank of Henares river.


Catedral magistral de Alcalá de Henares por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The south part of Alcalá, the Madrid four towers and Garena tower (73 metres, highest building in Alcalá).


Vista de Alcalá de Henares por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Vista de Alcalá de Henares por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Going to Alcalá la Vieja (that means old Alcalá), I saw something in Malvecino hill (Malvecino means "bad neighbour").


Cerro de Malvecino por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Just a hole in the hill. But... it was more tan just a hole.


Cueva de Malvecino por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

That was a real cave, like 4 metres tall and more tan 50 metres long, with several lateral corridors.


Cueva de Malvecino por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

There are more caves like this in the Alcalá hills, IMHO this cave was surely used by Christian hermits from the roman ages.


Cueva de Malvecino por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

And we are arriving to the ruins of old arab castle of Alcalá la Vieja, the castle of al-Qalat abd-al-Salam.


Castillo de Alcalá la Vieja por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

A defensive tower, made in the 14th century by the christians, although the ruins are of a 10th century moorish castle.


Castillo de Alcalá la Vieja por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Alcalá hills.


Cerros de Alcalá por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Ruins of another tower, the castle had 9 towers.


Castillo de Alcalá la Vieja por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

This was one of the most important castles, because it defended the "marca media", a region between the christian reigns and the caliphal city of Toledo and al-Andalus.


Castillo de Alcalá la Vieja por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Castillo de Alcalá la Vieja por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The ruins of the main entry to the castle. Two strong towers and the ruins of a doublé horseshoe arc.


Puerta principal del castillo de Alcalá la Vieja por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

El arco exterior apenas se vislumbra ya.


Puerta principal del castillo de Alcalá la Vieja por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Puerta principal del castillo de Alcalá la Vieja por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Puerta principal del castillo de Alcalá la Vieja por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Castillo de Alcalá la Vieja por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Castillo de Alcalá la Vieja por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Castillo de Alcalá la Vieja por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Castillo de Alcalá la Vieja por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Castillo de Alcalá la Vieja por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Aljibe del castillo de Alcalá la Vieja por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Aljibe del castillo de Alcalá la Vieja por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Cerros de Alcalá y río Henares por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates as usually :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Another not touristic place in Alcalá de Henares is the military airfield Barberán y Collar. It was inaugurated in 1936 during the spanish Civil War, and was chosen as the Airforce Academy until in 1943 was moved to Murcia, so it was abbandoned. This is the hangar.


Hangar del aeródromo de Alcalá de Henares por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

In 1975 the Alcalá de Henares university came back to the city, and was installed here, on the landing fields. The hangar is 157 metres long, and 13 metres high. During the Spanish Civil War (1936-1939), the sovietic airplanes of the republican government were here.


Hangar del aeródromo de Alcalá de Henares por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Hangar del aeródromo de Alcalá de Henares por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Nowadays it's used for concerts and other university activities.


Hangar del aeródromo de Alcalá de Henares por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Hangar del aeródromo de Alcalá de Henares por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The building designed as the Airforce Academy, nowadays it's the science faculty.


Hangar del aeródromo de Alcalá de Henares por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Hangar del aeródromo de Alcalá de Henares por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Hangar del aeródromo de Alcalá de Henares por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

The old Polikarpov I-15. 190 of this airplanes fought in the Jarama and Teruel battle, and they took over every day from Alcalá, helping to defend Madrid.



















And the I-16.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

This was the control tower of the airfield.


Torre de control del aeródromo de Alcalá de Henares por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Another buildinf is a little military chapel, built in 1953.


Capilla de la Virgen de Loreto por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Capilla de la Virgen de Loreto por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Capilla de la Virgen de Loreto por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Capilla de la Virgen de Loreto por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

And behind the chapel, there is a bunker. 


Refugio antiaéreo de Alcalá de Henares por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

And one of the doors was opened...


Capilla de la Virgen de Loreto por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Refugio antiaéreo de Alcalá de Henares por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Refugio antiaéreo de Alcalá de Henares por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Refugio antiaéreo de Alcalá de Henares por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr

Finally, a little monument dedicated to aviation, an airscrew.


Monumento a la Aviación por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Let's make some room!


----------

